# Project X Shafts Question



## Minhoca (Sep 20, 2012)

Does any use these shafts?

What is the difference between project x 6.0 and 6.5 shafts. I'm assuming its a slight difference in trajectory with the 6.5 being a touch lower. Im assuming stiffness is the same? Also how do they compare to a DG S300?

Also does anyone use flighted?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Region3 (Sep 20, 2012)

The number in a Project-X model is the shaft flex.
The higher the number, the stiffer the shaft.

S300 is around 5.3 on the PX scale, so 6.0 are pretty firm and 6.5 I'd guess would want to be hitting a 7 iron about 180yds carry to be able to get any help from them.


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2012)

I use the PX 6.5 flighted, lovely shaft imo, far stiffer than the S300 (more comparable in DG shafts to the X100 at least in flex) and get a nice controlled ball flight even if i really go at it


----------



## Region3 (Sep 20, 2012)

Region3 said:



			6.5 I'd guess would want to be hitting a 7 iron about 180yds carry to be able to get any help from them.
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			I use the PX 6.5 flighted
		
Click to expand...

The defence rests.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 20, 2012)

I use the steel versions in my irons, I use PX 5.5, they are just a little stiffer than S300 and lighter. I find they have a lot more feel than S300. 

The wood shafts though I find dead, boardy and lifeless.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 20, 2012)

To be a pedant, PX flighted and PX do not play to the same flex. PX are about 0.5 stiffer than flighted. 

To answer the OP, there is about half a flex, in old money, between the 6.0 and 6.5. Both are stiffer than TT DGS300, 6.0 by a bit, 6.5 by a fair bit, with 6.5 being in fact even a bit stiffer than X100.


----------



## cack_handed (Sep 21, 2012)

The flighted does play softer than the standard pxs


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 21, 2012)

As we are chatting about it, where do the PXi shafts fit in the flex table?


----------



## Minhoca (Sep 21, 2012)

cack_handed said:



			The flighted does play softer than the standard pxs
		
Click to expand...

Great chart :thup:


----------

